# 1897 Kenwood Bike!!!



## carlitos60 (Jul 7, 2017)

One Year Only 1897 Made by The Hamilton-Kenwoood Cycle Co. Grand Rapids, Michigan!! Have Had It for 6-7 Years! Short History,,,,,,Nice Details, Original Wheels 28" w 36 Rear and 28 Front Spokes!
Anyone has One Like It???
What it's Worth???


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 7, 2017)

Cool bike, and from my state too. Value? Missing the parts maybe $200-$300? It's higher on the cool scale than the value scale. I've owned and sold 1800's women's bikes, they just don't bring much. I really like yours though!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 7, 2017)

Cool sprocket design 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 7, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> Cool sprocket design
> 
> I think the BB is Rare Too!!  The 2 Splits and the Center Bolt!!!!!


----------



## Ed Minas (Jul 8, 2017)

Wow what a great safety!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ed Minas said:


> Wow what a great safety!



Thanks!!
I even Have the Original Rear Wood Fender in Great Condition!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 10, 2017)

SOLD!!!
Thanks


----------

